# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Addiction Solutions - Artikels

## Agnes574

Intensieve verslavingszorg - Addiction Solutions

SolutionS Addiction Treatment Consultants biedt u een integrale behandeling van doserings- c.q. verslavingsproblemen, waarbij het Twelve Step Minnesota Model als basis in onze verslavingszorg wordt gehanteerd. Wij richten ons in onze verslavingsklinieken op een ieder die bewust in het leven staat of wil staan. De verslavingen die SolutionS behandelt: 

-Alcoholverslaving 
-Drugsverslaving 
-Eetstoornissen 
-Gokverslaving 
-Gameverslaving 
-Nicotineverslaving 
-Seksverslaving 
-Medicijnverslaving 

Daarnaast behandelt SolutionS depressiviteit, stress en burn-out al dan niet in combinatie met verslaving. 

Klinieken verslavingszorg
Opname voor een intensieve behandeling is mogelijk in SolutionS Center te Voorthuizen. SolutionS werkt daarnaast samen met een selecte groep ontwenningsklinieken in het buitenland. Deze partnerklinieken bevinden zich o.a. in Engeland, Antigua, de U.S.A., Zuid-Afrika en Duitsland. 

SolutionS biedt in het SolutionS Center aan de Apeldoornsestraat in Voorthuizen, net als in de buitenlandse klinieken, een verslavingszorg programma op basis van het Twelve Step Minnesota Model. Dit programma duurt tenminste 28 dagen. De focus ligt hierbij altijd op noodzakelijke veranderingen om een keerpunt in de leefstijl te bereiken. Speciale aandacht zal worden besteed aan de spirituele counseling. Binnen het behandeltraject staat de hoofdpersoon centraal, maar worden in samenspraak met de cliënt ook de naasten betrokken; een familieprogramma vormt een belangrijk onderdeel. 

Inchecken en opname verslavingskliniek
Inchecken in één van onze klinieken is mogelijk binnen 24 uur na kennismaking. Opname ten behoeve van een korte effectieve detox (ontgifting van het lichaam) kan onmiddellijk na de eerste ontmoeting. Zowel in Nederland als de omringende landen. Behandeling in een verslavingskliniek is lang niet altijd noodzakelijk. 

SolutionS stelt - vanzelfsprekend in overleg met de cliënt - een compleet en op maat gesneden plan van aanpak op; inclusief planning en kostenbegroting. SolutionS is in Nederland een erkende GGZ-instelling op het gebied van verslavingszorg. Dit betekent dat de kosten voor de behandeling voor een groot deel worden vergoed door de zorgverzekeraars. De hoogte van de vergoeding is afhankelijk van de polisvoorwaarden. 

Behandeling verslavingszorg
De counselors van SolutionS verslavingszorg zorgen voor een maximale invulling van het behandeltraject; van het eerste gesprek tot de afronding van het aftercaretraject. Het behandelteam van SolutionS bestaat uit psychiaters, psychologen, psychotherapeuten, artsen en counselors. Allen met grote kennis en ervaring op het vlak van verslavingen, depressieve klachten en burn-outs. 

Elke cliënt krijgt een key-counselor toegewezen die verantwoordelijk is voor invulling van het behandeltraject. De counselor is altijd op de hoogte van de exacte gang van zaken en de afspraken die er gemaakt zijn. Daarnaast is de counselor het aanspreekpunt voor familieleden en overige naasten. Indien de cliënt opgenomen wordt in een buitenlandse kliniek heeft men naast een counselor een case manager in Nederland. De case manager is in dit geval degene die op de hoogte is van de gang van zaken en zorgt ervoor, dat informatie op de juiste manier bij de juiste persoon komt. Tevens is de case manager de contactpersoon voor familieleden en naasten. 

Voor familieleden en nauwe relaties van een persoon die zijn/haar verslavingsprobleem ontkent, biedt SolutionS het unieke Family Intervention Plan. De counselors zijn 24 uur per dag / 7 dagen per week bereikbaar. Zoals een adequate verslavingszorg betaamt. Totale discretie is vanzelfsprekend.

(bron: addiction-solutions.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Solutions Center Voorthuizen

SolutionS biedt haar cliënten de mogelijkheid intern behandeld te worden in haar eigen privé-verslavingskliniek in Nederland. 
SolutionS Center Voorthuizen is met dit initiatief de eerste particuliere verslavingskliniek in Nederland en België. 

Persoonlijk behandelprogramma
SolutionS Center aan de Apeldoornsestraat in Voorthuizen biedt een volwassen detoxfaciliteit en 28-dagen programma op basis van het Twelve Step Minnesota Model. SolutionS Center stemt het programma af op de behoeften van de cliënt. Daartoe wordt het Twelve Step Model gecombineerd met cognitieve gedragstherapie, inzichtgevende en lichaamsgerichte therapie. De focus ligt hierbij altijd op noodzakelijke veranderingen om een keerpunt in de leefstijl te bereiken. Speciale aandacht zal worden besteed aan de spirituele counseling. Binnen het behandeltraject staat de hoofdpersoon centraal, maar worden in samenspraak met de cliënt ook de naasten betrokken; familiesessies vormen een belangrijk onderdeel van het programma. Tijdens de behandeling bestaat de mogelijkheid om in goed overleg de opname te verlengen. 

De geboden aanpak is niet alleen uniek door de integrale behandeling van de problematiek, maar ook vanwege het feit dat deze valt binnen het Nederlandse zorgstelsel. Een groot gedeelte van de kosten voor de behandeling, afhankelijk van de individuele zorgverzekeraar en polisvoorwaarden, wordt derhalve vergoed. 

SolutionS Center Voorthuizen is gelegen in een schitterende bosrijke omgeving, makkelijk bereikbaar en toch zo afgeschermd van de buitenwereld dat onze cliënten er in alle rust en discretie hun programma kunnen volgen. Onderdeel van de aanpak bij het afkicken is ook de aandacht voor fysiek herstel. SolutionS Center Voorthuizen vult dit in met fitness, meditatie, yoga en verschillende vormen van massage en fysiotherapie. 
Nazorgtraject
Na het verblijf in de kliniek, start naadloos aansluitend het nazorgtraject, dat tenminste 3 maanden duurt met minimaal 2 sessies per week. Het nazorgtraject is erop gefocust, dat de cliënt zijn weg weer leert te vinden in de normale (thuis)situatie. Terugvalpreventie zal een essentieel onderdeel uitmaken van dit traject. Na de kliniekopname kan men deelnemen aan de tweewekelijkse groepsmeetings voor cliënten, maar ook voor de naasten. 

Het nazorgtraject kent een op maat gesneden invulling en wordt geheel gecoördineerd vanuit SolutionS Addiction Treatment Consultants te Barneveld. 

(bron en meer info op: www.addiction-solutions.nl)

----------

